
Unemployment is down. Gas prices are low. Why isn’t America shopping? - ph0rque
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/unemployment-is-down-gas-prices-are-low-why-isnt-america-shopping/2016/05/12/0a2d8d16-1857-11e6-924d-838753295f9a_story.html
======
a3n
> But, Gap, like many of its rivals, is also looking to streamline the parts
> of the business customers don’t see. The company has said it will announce
> next week plans to “streamline its operating model to be more efficient and
> flexible.”

And there you go. Everyone knows that the fondest desire of their employer is
to get rid of them, and do more with less people. Unless you're rich with
years of runway, the only strategy that makes sense is to make do with less,
because your employer sure wants to.

------
fovc
Ray Dalio has an amazing video explaining the difference between this
recession and the others [1]

TL;DW: People are slowly paying down debt/waiting for inflation to kick in

[1]: [http://youtu.be/PHe0bXAIuk0](http://youtu.be/PHe0bXAIuk0)

------
Finnucane
A lot of people need to save and/or pay down debts more than they need more
junk from Macy's.

